
Show HN: Business Card Brainfuck, a brainfuck interpreter in 512 bytes of C code - kgabis
https://github.com/kgabis/business-card-brainfuck
======
whitten
There are only 8 commands in Brainf _k, all of which are punctuation. i.e.:
<>[],.+-

Krzysztof Gabis's Business Card Brainf_k ignores all other characters,
including whitespace.

Panu Kalliokoski's archive of information re the language at:
[http://esoteric.sange.fi/brainfuck/](http://esoteric.sange.fi/brainfuck/)

A good beginning page is:
[http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/bf/](http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/bf/)

------
j_h_s
sed 's/HERP/\>/g ; s/DERP/\</g ; s/HURR/\\+/g ; s/DURR/\\-/g ; s/GIGGITY/\\./g
; s/GOO/\,/g ; s/WOOPY/\\[/g ; s/DOO/\\]/g' $1

